# Cross-bred snakes euthanased



## News Bot (Jul 30, 2012)

ENVIRONMENT officials in South Australia have euthanased 20 snakes that were cross-bred from two native species.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |




| valign="'middle'" |




|-












*Published On:* 30-Jul-12 05:30 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Chanzey (Jul 30, 2012)

So that's illegal now?


----------



## TheReptileCove (Jul 30, 2012)

I thought it was just frowned upon? Not so severe that they could be euthanased?

-Harrison


----------



## FAY (Jul 30, 2012)

In SA so it seems..


----------



## zulu (Jul 30, 2012)

They will all be pure breds now whether they are crossed or not, its a farce butb it saved the NPWS from having to find homes for twenty snakes i suppose.


----------



## disintegratus (Jul 30, 2012)

That's disgraceful. I'm all for keeping animals pure, but realistically, "if a species becomes extinct in the wild", are they really going to demand that every joe blow pet reptile keeper let their pets out to bump up local stock? I doubt it. They would be asking reputable breeders to breed some clutches of locality specific snakes if anything.
Bloody government departments flexing their muscles again, just showing the plebs who's boss.


----------



## Wally (Jul 30, 2012)

"If a species becomes extinct in the wild it might become necessary to use captive animals to reintroduce it to its native habitat."
Interesting...
​


----------



## zulu (Jul 30, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> That's disgraceful. I'm all for keeping animals pure, but realistically, "if a species becomes extinct in the wild", are they really going to demand that every joe blow pet reptile keeper let their pets out to bump up local stock? I doubt it. They would be asking reputable breeders to breed some clutches of locality specific snakes if anything.
> Bloody government departments flexing their muscles again, just showing the plebs who's boss.



Yeh showing whos boss,next they will be into all the jags and albinos etc,you could hardly introduce jags back into the wild.


----------



## Retic (Jul 30, 2012)

What a total farce, these are pet snakes and whether pure or not are of absolutely no conservation value. If it is an attempt to keep captive snakes pure they are years if not decades too late. What a joke.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 30, 2012)

What a joke. Captive reptiles are just that captive, they have no benifit to wild populations. Cases like this make me wish I never got a licence as they are a joke.


----------



## Glimmerman (Jul 30, 2012)

That's a great move. As said previously, there will be no more x breeding on the books in SA. That's one way to avoid the creation of a new species code.


----------



## Wally (Jul 30, 2012)

Questions of purity and the environmental reasons of extinction aside, what responsible government environmental authority would ever use animals from any old collection? One particular virus that has recently announced itself ought to be enough to knock that ridiculous thought on it's head.


----------



## Retic (Jul 30, 2012)

What a surprise, Australia has pure lines of Australian reptiles. Being in an overseas country I can tell you it is really quite easy for me to buy pure lines if I want to, just as you can in Australia.


----------



## Wrightpython (Jul 30, 2012)

What a load of bollocks if wild snakes cross breed (eg diamond/carpet) are we going to round them up and euthanize them as well. The hobby and wild stock are two different populations and no matter what happens in wild captive stock will not be released.


----------



## Mo Deville (Jul 30, 2012)

its true you know, as soon as wolves become endangered, i will release my pure bred rottweilers back to the wild to make sure the population survives. lmfao


----------

